# Independent Billing / Credentialing



## tlyons3971 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm seeking tips on how to start up my independent billing and/or credentialing business. I've obtained my CPB from AAPC and want to work with new and/or private practice physicians. Any other info on software would be a plus as well. 

Your responses are welcomed and appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DORAZIO73 (Mar 17, 2016)

Did you ever find the information you were looking for?  I am always being asked if I do credentialing or if I know someone that does.  Please let me know if you have moved forward with starting your business up.


----------



## stacylimor (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi I am new to AAPC. I have my own credentialing business and I would like to get in touch with you. Can you send me your  contact information? Thanks


----------

